# When your out….your out!



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I know this topic is beating a dead horse, but the ammo prices!
My wife went to the range last, with one one my sons,to shoot her .380. So she took my handgun storage “briefcase”. Well I’m looking over the weekend and I’m 100% out of ANY .357 or .38 special rounds. I guess she wanted to shoot my .357 too! 
With the political climate the way it is, it honestly makes me nervous to be out of anything. No gun shows coming up soon,in my area anyway. So looking online the best I could find was $90 for 50 rounds of .357 and 50 38 special. Add tax and shipping and it’s like 125!
But, when you’re out, you’re out. I couldn’t even find magnum rounds online anywhere in the spring and summer, so I guess it’s progress, just expensive!


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

It's getting better around here. But not by much.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I can walk into the shop here and get most any thing for 50$ a box
I shot a box of 30/30 and 308 and had to pay 90 bucks to get them back .
I have not bought ammo since 95 .
I have a ton of primers from 2000 and before 08
my buddys sister owned a range and he would bick up brass with a skid steer so I have plenty of brass .
And I would walk out at the end of gun shows with a cart full of 8lb jugs of powder .
I load a lot of 357m with 8lbs of h110


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

I hear you. I used to enjoy spending summer afternoons plinking and shooting targets. I really want to spend quality time with my .30-30. Almost afraid to.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Snowfan said:


> I hear you. I used to enjoy spending summer afternoons plinking and shooting targets. I really want to spend quality time with my .30-30. Almost afraid to.


30-30 is pretty easy on brass if you have some cases already you can make them last a while 

dies are back in stock Lee Pacesetter 3-Die Set 30-30 Winchester
unfortunately bullets , brass , powder and primers are not


----------



## wkndwrnch (Oct 7, 2012)

I use ammoseek online site. Prices are not good, but this might help. 
357 Mag Ammo | Cheap 357 Mag Ammunition - AmmoSeek.com 2021


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Think of fuel prices. They go up 15 cents over the holiday and they drop back down about 7. They climb another 10 cents over the next two months and then drop 3 cents.
Due to the government, the hoarding, the panics and such, I don't expect the cost of ammunition to ever go back to where it was.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Someday, the hoarders will decide they have enough overpriced ammo, the Democrats will be kicked to the curb and life will be normal again.
The panics, the insecurity, the doubt will be gone again.
Politics is what's wrong with this country.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

gas stores a month or up to 2 years with the right fuel additive 

you have to have a canister to contain it , even a cheap canister is 15 dollars to hold 6 gallons it is big bulky and you don't want it in your closet cause it stinks and is very flammable 


ammo you can make a crate that fits in your closet floor easily and store many thousands of rounds it takes minimal room it stores for the rest of your life easily in a climate controlled space 

I was shooting 30 year old ammo the other day no noticeable difference from the same rifle 30 years ago haven't even moved the sights in 30 years still hits the same spot I expect no change in the next 30 years.


people have got to have more ammo in their possession than any other time in history they just have to or it is going into a black hole , but when you look at 1 lone box of your brand and load on the shelf you say , I have 25 dollars , I don't know if I have enough ammo.

there is a brand and load of slugs I shoot for deer , it was discontinued this year or last I have probably a few years worth I don't shoot very many of them 2 dollars a round was a good price , 2.50 or 3 is common. when they discontinue a load and your left finding a new one it costs money easily 50 dollars to find the new load then buy a supply of those costs more , the more you have stored the less often you need to look for a new load and re sight in 

it makes sense to have a standard round for your family mine would be 308 for hunting although we hunt some slug only zones . all of the 308s in the family run the same load we stock enough of it that we never scramble a few weeks before deer season to find ammo.

a lot of people would buy a box a year of their hunting ammo shoot it up at sight in the next year , always bought the same thing probably never had more than 40 rounds of it at any one time 

in todays world if you don't have ammo in your possession it may be weeks or months before you can buy any so the answer is make sure when you see it buy it so you have some


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

67drake said:


> I know this topic is beating a dead horse, but the ammo prices!
> My wife went to the range last, with one one my sons,to shoot her .380. So she took my handgun storage “briefcase”. Well I’m looking over the weekend and I’m 100% out of ANY .357 or .38 special rounds. I guess she wanted to shoot my .357 too!
> With the political climate the way it is, it honestly makes me nervous to be out of anything. No gun shows coming up soon,in my area anyway. So looking online the best I could find was $90 for 50 rounds of .357 and 50 38 special. Add tax and shipping and it’s like 125!
> But, when you’re out, you’re out. I couldn’t even find magnum rounds online anywhere in the spring and summer, so I guess it’s progress, just expensive!


Check your PM messages.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

My uncle gave my brother a 25.06. I took the Remington 1100. He complained about not being able to find ammo for sale anywhere. I called the local gun store and they had two boxes. $90 later I didn't have to hear anything. He still owes me!!!


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Ammo availability for common pistol rounds such as mentioned is currently pretty good around the midwest.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I saw .22 long rifle ammo a couple days ago at Walmart. They didn't have Stingers but they had several boxes of a decent varmint round.

Just like toilet paper or bar soap, when you open a package you buy a replacement. Or you get old and forgetful and buy another box because you can't remember if you have any left in stock.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Danaus29 said:


> I saw .22 long rifle ammo a couple days ago at Walmart. They didn't have Stingers but they had several boxes of a decent varmint round.
> 
> Just like toilet paper or bar soap, when you open a package you buy a replacement. Or you get old and forgetful and buy another box because you can't remember if you have any left in stock.


that is when you open an ammo can that you wonder what is in it and find 5 bricks of 22lr you forgot you bought 

if you can't remember if you have any you buy it again. cause could you have too much?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

We are becoming used to the new normal. "Ammo availability is pretty good", "Ammo prices are starting to come down", "There is a pretty good selection".

Scary stuff.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

was at farm and fleet today for a few minutes to look nothing Ineeded 

they had 

a whole bunch of 16ga bird shot I have seen more 16ga in the last 20 month than in probably my hole life , partially becuae you never noticed it before when there were stacks of 12 an 20 around it 

in 12ga a little bit of 10 round boxes of turkey loads 

a lot of WWB Winchester White box in 5.56 nato and 7.62 nato fmj 
a few 40 and 45 self defense loads 

a bunch of 350 legend half fmj and half hunting rounds 

a little 243 and 7mm mag 

some 300 blackout V-max


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

I stopped and checked for ammo, at a gun store I have been shopping at for at least thirty years. I found out that a one hundred dollar bill will not buy three boxes of .308 Winchester.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

about 25-35 a box for 308 here depends a lot what it is brand and load


----------



## sniper69 (Sep 23, 2007)

Stopped at the local Cabela's over the weekend and they had .17, 22 LR, 22 WMR, 5.56, .223, .308, 7.62x51, 12 gauge, 20 gauge, .380, 9mm, 40 S&W, 45 ACP, 350 legend, 300 BO, and a bunch of other calibers. I would say there were probably about 60k plus rounds of 5.56 (everything from 20 rd boxes to 150 rd boxes). There were 300 rd. buckets of 40 S&W, 100 rd and 50 rd boxes as well. Definitely a decent amount of ammo. AIM surplus has had a bunch of 9mm in stock as well.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

We have a pretty fair assortment here locally , Runnings in particular. Lots of 12 ga 00 Buck not badly priced . 
Primers are the real Issue and powders are rather spotty . It’s really good time to get in the reloading buy cases by the 500 shipped to your door as once fireds from ranges. Prices aren’t really bad at all. I just got some 38 and 40 Cal 500 each and it was like 80 bucks total. 
The hassle is primers. You’ve got to be on the lookout all the time and grab everything you can because they usually won’t sell you more than 100 of each so you need to stockpile when you can.


----------



## Grafton County Couple (Sep 20, 2018)

The OR Walmart stores ceased all firearm/ammo sales as of 11/3.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I'll just step into the garage and cast a thousand 38 Special bullets. Should have that much empty brass to load.


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

In the last week I picked up:
Winchester .22LR 525 count $49.95
Herters 9mm 115gr FMJ 100 count $32.95
Federal .45+p 230gr HP 20 count $37.95.

The .22's were pretty expensive but we got three boxes just for the hell of it.
The 9mm I thought was a pretty good price.
The .45 was way expensive but that is a strictly defensive round. When my life is on the line cost is no object.
Was getting a bunch of .45 reloads FNJ and HP for $28 for a box of fifty.
Pretty happy with that price
Chewed up a few hundred of them for target practice.
Wish I could get some more.
.45 ammo is almost impossible to find around here.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

67drake said:


> I know this topic is beating a dead horse, but the ammo prices!
> My wife went to the range last, with one one my sons,to shoot her .380. So she took my handgun storage “briefcase”. Well I’m looking over the weekend and I’m 100% out of ANY .357 or .38 special rounds. I guess she wanted to shoot my .357 too!
> With the political climate the way it is, it honestly makes me nervous to be out of anything. No gun shows coming up soon,in my area anyway. So looking online the best I could find was $90 for 50 rounds of .357 and 50 38 special. Add tax and shipping and it’s like 125!
> But, when you’re out, you’re out. I couldn’t even find magnum rounds online anywhere in the spring and summer, so I guess it’s progress, just expensive!


well simple or maybe not.. reload.. have your wife learn to reload she shoots them she loads them equal rights..grin
no reloading is easy and both can do it.. also black powder is great fun.. i like my 58 cal .. mark


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

JJ Grandits said:


> .45 ammo is almost impossible to find around here.


I was in town yesterday and looked for .45, none to be had. So this morning I loaded 100 rounds. I target shoot with it, I hunt with it, and if it became necessary I would defend myself with it.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

muleskinner2 said:


> I was in town yesterday and looked for .45, none to be had. So this morning I loaded 100 rounds. I target shoot with it, I hunt with it, and if it became necessary I would defend myself with it.


please tell me you do not use it on the back bumper hitch of your truck for a stand// it would be interesting.. and yes just a joke .. but really which way would you shoot at it if hooked up to the truck?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Anyone stupid enough to use a target stand like that, deserves whatever happens. If they were offered, I am sure they would sell like hotcakes. There is no shortage of stupid.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Just look at that last bullet point in the list “perfect for the Tacoma”. Oh no not the taco it’s the only one less that’ll last more than a year


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

Hey, my 20 year old Dodge just keeps on rolling.
235,000+ miles. Looking forward to 300,000.


----------



## Markansas (Nov 24, 2021)

JJ Grandits said:


> Hey, my 20 year old Dodge just keeps on rolling.
> 235,000+ miles. Looking forward to 300,000.


faster than a speeding bullet


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

JJ Grandits said:


> Hey, my 20 year old Dodge just keeps on rolling.
> 235,000+ miles. Looking forward to 300,000.


you should hold on to that one , you might be the only person this century to say that

I made the mistake of buying 2 dodges which means I learned a lot faster than my dad who had about 7

we could play that word association game you say Dodge I say Inherent design flaws


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I've owned Fords, Chevy's, and Dodge.
They all have their good and bad points.
The Dodges I had were full of electrical problems.
The engines were awesome.
All of them had front end problems.
But sometimes I drive like a crazy person.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

@67drake Here is some 38 Special that isn't cheap, but isn't crazy expensive for these days.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

Hiro said:


> @67drake Here is some 38 Special that isn't cheap, but isn't crazy expensive for these days.


Thanks!


----------

